# Abnahmeprotokoll nach VDE 0103



## Slavan (5 April 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumbewohner,   wir fertigen kleine Anlagen im Automatisierungsbereich. Einer unserer Kunde will einen Abnahmeprotokol nach VDE 0103.   Aus dem Internet habe ich nicht viel über die Norm gefunden außer, dass es dabei um "Kurzschlussberechnungen und Schutz bei Kurzschluss"  im Niederspannungsbereich handelt.   Aus dem Norm VDE 0100 ??? ist bekannt, dass bei richtiger Auswahl von Leitungsquerschnitten und Leitungsschutzschalter ist die Schutz gegeben.   Was bedeutet aber der Abnahmeprotokoll nach VDE 0103?   Habt ihr ein Paar Ideen???


----------



## MSB (5 April 2012)

Also ich würde jetzt einfach mal zu 99% behaupten, das du ein Protokoll nach DIN VDE*0113* liefern sollst, und nicht nach DIN VDE*0103*,
hierzu gibt es im Anhang der 0113 ein vollständiges Beispiel für ein derartiges Protokoll.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Slavan (5 April 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Mit welchem Gerät kann die Schleifenwiderstand prüfen? Wird das wohl im VDE 0113 gemeint??


----------

